# Windows 10 CPU Throttling



## MihaiXD (Feb 19, 2020)

Until I get a new build I have to settle with a laptop with not-so-great specs,an i7 4510u and an nvidia 820m 2gb,12gb ram and 240gb ssd.
The problem is that ever since I upgraded it to windows 10 the cpu starts to throttle whenever the temp goes over 80 degrees celsius,also note the fact it only reaches this temperature when I play with the dedicated gpu,because both gpu and cpu have to share the same heatpipe and the heat comes mostly from the gpu,increasing the cpu temp too.
The thing is,I didn't have this problem in windows 8.1,no throttle even when playing demanding games like gta 5(which ran very well without any stutters)
Now,with windows 10,it throttles even when I'm playing something like league of legends or cs go(with the dedicated gpu)
When I disable the dedicated gpu and play with the igpu,the temp seem to be a lot lower,from 80-85 degrees to 70-71 degrees,thus no more throttle,but ofc,the fps is significantly lower cause I'm playing on the igpu.
I checked if the power throttling setting from windows is active and it isn't.
I tried disabling throttling with throttlestop,but no results
I tried putting everything to high performance,nothing changed
I also tried a clean install of the gpu drivers,again,no difference.
I also changed the thermal paste,even though the temps are a bit better it still throttles.
Again,keep in mind I could play on windows 8.1 without any issues,I also had higher temps too at that time but overall everything was stable.
Is there any way to disable throttling on windows 10 or should I just go back to 8.1?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 19, 2020)

What happens if you lower the CPU multiplier a bit or undervolt with Throttlestop.


----------



## MihaiXD (Feb 19, 2020)

P4-630 said:


> What happens if you lower the CPU multiplier a bit or undervolt with Throttlestop.


If I lower the multiplier the temps go lower,around 70s,but the fps also goes down to half
The maximum undervolt I could do is -70mv,2-3 degrees lower but it still throttles,besides it shakes my system stability so I leave the stock voltages.


----------



## R2DSF (Feb 19, 2020)

Check in HWINFO64 is BD PROCHOT present or not. There is some issues with Win10 and dualGPU systems which leads to BD PROCHOT fault.
If this state is present then update you windows to the last version or run Throttlestop and disable BD PROCHOT manually


----------



## MihaiXD (Feb 19, 2020)

R2DSF said:


> Check in HWINFO64 is BD PROCHOT present or not. There is some issues with Win10 and dualGPU systems which leads to BD PROCHOT fault.
> If this state is present then update you windows to the last version or run Throttlestop and disable BD PROCHOT manually


Disabling BD Prochot doesn't seem to eliminate the stutter in my case
Instead,if I reduce the clockspeed/disable turbo it seems the temps stay around the low 70s while gaming with the dedicated gpu,that's because the cpu will stay at 2ghz clockspeed(non-turbo) so the gpu won't be that stressed because of the fewer frames it has to render,thus both cpu and gpu having a lower temperature than usual,yes it doesn't throttle in this case but the overall framerate has to suffer
My windows is up to date


----------



## R2DSF (Feb 19, 2020)

MihaiXD said:


> Disabling BD Prochot doesn't seem to eliminate the stutter in my case


Try disable CPU throttle in Windows Task manager:
Here:


Spoiler












If it's not work, try this:
1) Run as admin gpedit.msc
2) Find *Computer Configuration -> Administrative Templates -> System -> Power Throttling Settings*
3) Enable *Turn off Power Throttling* policy
4) Reboot
5) Run regedit as admin
6) Find *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power*
7) Create subfolder *PowerThrottling* 
8) Create DWORD (32-bit) named *PowerThrottlingOff* with content *1*


----------



## MihaiXD (Feb 19, 2020)

R2DSF said:


> Try disable CPU throttle in Windows Task manager:
> Here:
> 
> 
> ...


I tried both solutions but it didn't work either


----------



## bug (Feb 19, 2020)

@MihaiXD I'd look at the processes in task manager. Maybe something is eating away at your CPU cycles?
That said, U series CPUs are 15W parts, they'll throttle like crazy if you do something more stressful than Word or Internet browsing


----------



## MihaiXD (Feb 19, 2020)

bug said:


> @MihaiXD I'd look at the processes in task manager. Maybe something is eating away at your CPU cycles?
> That said, U series CPUs are 15W parts, they'll throttle like crazy if you do something more stressful than Word or Internet browsing


I know this isn't quite a high-performance cpu but it's weird to see it does that only on windows 10,I mean in general tasks like browsing with a lot of tabs open/youtube/some office stuff it's very fast even with this ULV chip,I also looked in task manager and there isn't anything much to be concerned about
Also,from what I've seen,it always throttles down to 800mhz,from what I've heard that's the idle speed or something like that
Should I just go back to 8.1?


----------



## bug (Feb 19, 2020)

MihaiXD said:


> I know this isn't quite a high-performance cpu but it's weird to see it does that only on windows 10,I mean in general tasks like browsing with a lot of tabs open/youtube/some office stuff it's very fast even with this ULV chip,I also looked in task manager and there isn't anything much to be concerned about
> Also,from what I've seen,it always throttles down to 800mhz,from what I've heard that's the idle speed or something like that
> Should I just go back to 8.1?


Look at the processes eating into your CPU. It's quite possible Win10 runs more stuff in the background, maybe you can disable some of that.


----------



## MihaiXD (Feb 19, 2020)

I found the fix! There was a driver called Intel Dynamic Platform & Thermal Framework Driver that was responsible for managing the thermal throttle so I uninstalled it.
But I first had to get the installer for that driver from the laptop manufacturer's site to be able to uninstall it,basically I ran the installer and it first prompted me that it has to uninstall the driver in order to install the new one,but in just uninstalled it so there won't be any driver "managing" anything related to my thermals.
It seems I didn't have this problem in 8.1 because the thermal framework driver was either configured differently or missing but now the games I used to play work flawless,yes the temps ramped up a bit but at least everything is working fine.


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 19, 2020)

bug said:


> That said, U series CPUs are 15W parts, they'll throttle like crazy if you do something more stressful than Word or Internet browsing


A lot has been learned about the low power U CPUs during recent years.  Some of them can run indefinitely well beyond their 15 Watt TDP rating.  There was another success story just uncovered today.  Check out how this Asus Zenbook 14 runs with its 10th Gen U CPU.



http://imgur.com/NQHgK5G


Some 7th and 8th Gen U CPUs also have this ability.



http://imgur.com/eo0J744


----------



## bug (Feb 19, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> A lot has been learned about the low power U CPUs during recent years.  Some of them can run indefinitely well beyond their 15 Watt TDP rating.  There was another success story just uncovered today.  Check out how this Asus Zenbook 14 runs with its 10th Gen U CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, they have come with configurable TDP for a while and airflow for specific models certainly matters. But I'm not just going to assume that's what's going on here.



MihaiXD said:


> I found the fix! There was a driver called Intel Dynamic Platform & Thermal Framework Driver that was responsible for managing the thermal throttle so I uninstalled it.
> But I first had to get the installer for that driver from the laptop manufacturer's site to be able to uninstall it,basically I ran the installer and it first prompted me that it has to uninstall the driver in order to install the new one,but in just uninstalled it so there won't be any driver "managing" anything related to my thermals.
> It seems I didn't have this problem in 8.1 because the thermal framework driver was either configured differently or missing but now the games I used to play work flawless,yes the temps ramped up a bit but at least everything is working fine.


This should have been configurable from the power management settings, ever thought of going in there?
Either way, it would seem this has nothing to do with Win10, but rather with a laptop manufacturer using different defaults for power.


----------



## MihaiXD (Feb 20, 2020)

bug said:


> Yes, they have come with configurable TDP for a while and airflow for specific models certainly matters. But I'm not just going to assume that's what's going on here.
> 
> 
> This should have been configurable from the power management settings, ever thought of going in there?
> Either way, it would seem this has nothing to do with Win10, but rather with a laptop manufacturer using different defaults for power.


I looked into the power management settings multiple times too,I set everything to high performance,maximum cpu state to 100%,but no change.
I installed GTA V again and the game works very well now,even better than on 8.1 actually but maybe that's because I've upgraded the ram from 8 to 12gb and replaced the hdd with an ssd


----------

